# neue Grafikkarte?



## Ador (1. September 2005)

Hallo,
Ich möchte mir gerne eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen. Derzeit habe ich die Geforce fx 5600 mit 256 mb. 
Die Grafikkarte sollte nicht unbedingt auf spiele optimiert sein, viel mehr mache ich 3D Anwendungen wie Cinema 4d oder Photoshop... Sollte aber dennoch nicht absolut Spiele unfähig sein. 
Beim Preis hatte ich nicht an Highend gedacht, also keine 1000Euro. 
Sollte eben bezahlbar sein, also auch ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältniss. 
Da ich derzeit leider garnicht mehr auf dem neusten stand bin, hoffe ich ihr könnt mir helfen. 

MFG
Ad0r


----------



## Psycho_Dad (2. September 2005)

Aloha.
Auf meiner suche nach einer Graka bin ich auf folgende Seite gestossen:
http://www.chip.de/perl/tpdb/tpdb_out.pl?db=out&partid=355522
Schau da mal auf Platz 5. Die Gigabyte Graka würde doch passen...
Diese Graka sind alle AGP. Wenn Du PCI-e sehen möchtest, dann musst Du mal weiter oben schauen und "Grafikkarten" auf "Grafikkarten PCI-e" ändern.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir damit helfen.
Viel Glück.

Psycho_Dad


----------



## Radhad (2. September 2005)

Leadtek Winfast 6600GT soll besser sein als die XFX 6600GT? *lol* In dem Test wurden aber auch nur ausgewählte Modelle getestet...

Also, es kommt drauf an, was du ausgeben willst. Im mittleren Segment (wie ja auch die FX5600 war) würde ich sagen eine Grafikkarte mit 6600GT, X600 oder X700 Grafikchip. Vorteilhaft für dich sind wohl eher die 256 MB, wenn du viel mit Texturen und vorzugsweise mit großen Texturen arbeitest. Preisvergleiche kannst du zum Beispiel auf http://www.hardwareschotte.de machen.


Gruß Radhad


----------

